# Sticky  Adoption and Fostering Abbreviations



## Boggy

Glossary of what abbreviations

LA-Local authority - social services
VA-Voluntary agency- such as Barnardos ect
SW-Social worker

BM-Birth mum
BD-Birth Dad
BF-Birth family

DD-Dear Daughter
DS-Dear Son
DP-Dear partner (applicable to all non married couples)
DW-Dear wife
DH-Dear Husband

Process
HS-Home study
Prep-Preparation course

Panel-this is a group of people from all areas of care/education/adoption/medical
Approval panel- This is to become approved adopters 
Matching panel-This is to become approved to be matched to a child/ren

TTC-trying to conceive
TX-treatment
DX-Diagnosis 
IF-infertility


----------

